# occult sarcoids.



## wanderer (1 March 2007)

Hi there, newbie here. Has anybody had any experiences of occult sarcoids. My Dutch w/b was diagnosed last july by the vet. He had 21 of these dry flaky legions on his chest and inside his hind legs. We tried camarosa and the sarcex but nothing happened. On the vets advice we had the Liverpool cream applied. 3 months went by and all seemed well then 1 turned fibroblastic and was treated again. We have now just noticed 4 more round his sheath. The vet is coming out again tomorrow. Can anybody offer any advice? Am i fighting a losing battle? I'm dreading the warmer months and the flies. Any advice would be much appreciated. Cheers, John.


----------



## Oldred (1 March 2007)

Probably not much help but do you need to do anything i.e. are they causing a problem? My mare had a few around her head (on the temple) and I almost used the special cream from Liverpool but decided not to in case of complications. I just kept the sun off them with a flymask and they never got any worse or caused a problem for the rest of her life.


----------



## Tia (2 March 2007)

No you're not, in my experience.  I've had horses who have had all bar one type of sarcoid.  I used Camrosa on all of them and they all disappeared and never returned.


----------



## carthorse (2 March 2007)

Liverpool cream got rid of my horses after a couple of treatments and now I keep a close eye out for any more.It is brilliant but sometimes you have to keep trying .I do feel for you


----------



## Nailed (2 March 2007)

is the liverpool cream from th evet at leaherst?

we have one at college being treated with a rather toxic cream at the moment at that came from leaherst.

Lou x


----------



## carthorse (2 March 2007)

es I expect so very toxic got arsenic in or somethig like that but just about the best treatment around


----------



## henryhorn (2 March 2007)

Not sure what sort of sarcoids our mare has but we have been treating them with Liverpool cream and injections into them for several months. It's cost well over a thousand pounds and we have one small one left which should go after one more treatment (7 up to now)
The cream consists of the BCG vaccination but much stronger potency. 
We have used it on a horse's eyelid before with success and these were under and above the mare's eye.  Sort of black lumps to look at.
The next option offered was a radioactive metal bar which is done under anaesthetic at the hospital. 
Not sure if they still use that as it was a few years ago.
How many treaments has your horse had?


----------



## carthorse (2 March 2007)

Mine is also a dutch warmblood and had 3 treatments.The vet came out every couple of days for about 2 weeks. Then they were reassessed when healed He then needed another treatment. Then another one formed but now we seem ok


----------



## Nailed (2 March 2007)

yeh that being the case then the college horse is haveing the liverpool cream as it has arsenic in it.

He had it every 2 days for 5 treatments

lou x


----------



## wanderer (3 March 2007)

Thanks for the replies, he's now being treated again for the 4 new ones with the liverpool cream. It is applied 4 times over an 8 day period. It reacts with the sarcoids and kinda burns them. Makes them go warty and then kills them off. The problem is the new ones that have appeared, very worrying for Baxter too, as he's having to be sedated now each time the cream is applied. Cheers, John.


----------



## wanderer (4 March 2007)

hi henryhorn
our horse has had treatment twice consisting of twice a week for three weeks each time so 12 times cream applied


----------



## k9h (5 March 2007)

Heres quite an interesting link on sarcoids. Just click on the question you are interested in &amp; it takes you to it.
Henryhorn you should also be able to identify the type of sarcoids your horse has.

Sarcoids


----------



## collie (7 March 2007)

Hi,
   Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but once a horse is susceptable to sarcoids they usually re-occur quite regularly. There is no easy answer and i am sure all the remedies that have been posted will work to varying degrees. My horse suffers from them and i tend to get them frozen off before they get to big or i ring them depending on where they are. I have not found a cream that works other than the Liverpool cream but that is mightilly expensive. There are varying opinions regards Camrosa and it is not nicknamed Scamrosa for nothing but i am sure it has worked for some people. You will just have trial and error lots of things but dont give up or lose hope my mare has suffered from them for around 4 years but i have them under control and although they come back they are not so bad and usually can be got rid of quite quickly. They are a pest but i would not swap my mare occasional sarcoids and all for any other horse.


----------



## janine (15 March 2007)

hi, my 4yr geloding was digonosed he had a total of 11 sarcoids on hes seath belly and betwwn hes back legs, on of which was quite large and starting to form a cauliflower shape, my vet told me the only option was the liverpool cream, im not sure if your awar but its a chemo cream, very painfull for the horse, however a friend of mine is into her herbs, he was put on a 3week course ( dont know ingrediants can find out) all of the sarcodis dissapered barring the big one which we tied with a bit of cotten to make it drop off. the cost of the herbs was £30, i checked a couple of days ago and 18 months later theres no sign of them, if you would like more information just drop me a line, im not saying the herbs are magic but they worked for my horse on 3 seperate occasions. best of luck


----------



## janine (15 March 2007)

sorry part 2, 1st of sorry for bad spelling... its late. my horse has never had signs of them coming back, the creams are very expensive, i do have pictures of before and after and my vet can verify he never touched them and that he knows my friend well and has also worked with her, to all the others on here that have the same problems look into herbs, theres no side affects for the horse (fed in food) and they are afraction of the cost. if any one wants more details please contact me, im in devon friends/vets numbers can be passed on. <font color="red">  </font>


----------



## milliepup (16 March 2007)

Hi there,

So does anyone know what the herbs are?


----------



## janine (18 March 2007)

hi all, personally cant remember what the herbs were but can find out this information, although im relucant to post as think people would try and make up themselves with not the correct amounts.... hope you can see where im comfrom, can pass on details of lady that treated my horse


----------



## wanderer (4 April 2007)

is it called sarc-x which is put into feed because if so we have tried it


----------

